# Socket sets



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

I was out a few days ago Changing out a few motors for exhaust fans for a couple healthcare facilities. I had the need for a socket set, As my nut drivers, and wrenches couldn't do the job for one reason or another. I have nearly 4 bags of Tools 2 Veto XLL's,1 small bag(Telecom crap), meters. I want to keep my tools down as much as possible, but with the constant switch between a service truck and a Boom truck. The main tools i keep on me is a 10 in 1, Wire strippers, and my Linesmen Pliers. I'm curious as to what Socket sets people carry with them. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

I've had a basic Husky 52 piece socket set for years, it's served me well. Both 1/4" and 3/8" drives.

Get something with a case that the pieces will sit well in so it's not always unorganized.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I bought this set from Sears for $99. I should have bought two.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i have a set of 'duofit', dont remember where i got them, but i have yet to find something they dont work on! they are a combination sae-metric:thumbup:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

SK sets and I keep a set of pass thru sockets handy


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a klein 3/8 drive set that came in an old school green metal case like the old SK sets did, I love that socket set.

Also keep a craftsman 1/4 and 1/2 drive set on the van.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I bought something like this this awhile back.

Craftsman 19pc Universal Max Axess Socket and Ratchet Set, 3/8” Drive, it also had a 1/4" also and matching sets.

Something like this Sears

Sorry to lazy to go sort the garage...


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I do industrial service almost exclusively, so I need a LOT of tools. In my daily toolbox I keep a 3/8 set of 5/16 to 3/4, both shallow and deep and a metric set 6 mm to 19 mm. In the van I have a 1/4 inch set, SAE and metric; a 1/2 inch set to 1 1/4 SAE and metric to 30 mm. I don't know how you function without a socket set? I also have wrenches in the same sizes.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

varmit said:


> I do industrial service almost exclusively, so I need a LOT of tools. In my daily toolbox I keep a 3/8 set of 5/16 to 3/4, both shallow and deep and a metric set 6 mm to 19 mm. In the van I have a 1/4 inch set, SAE and metric; a 1/2 inch set to 1 1/4 SAE and metric to 30 mm. I don't know how you function without a socket set? I also have wrenches in the same sizes.


You can do a lot with ratcheting combination wrenches, channel locks, and nut drivers :thumbup:


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

Hack Work said:


> You can do a lot with ratcheting combination wrenches, channel locks, and nut drivers :thumbup:


True but a small socket set is always nice to have. I also carry a small husky set in my car. Nothing special, 1/4" and 3/8" with various SAE and metric bits. Get's the job done.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

received a small husky set a few years ago fro Christmas

liked it so much bought another for my 2nd van

hasn't been anything I couldn't do with it yet


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I used to do a lot more than just electrical work. I carried socket sets in both SAE and Metric, 1/4", 3/8", 1/2" (all had deep and standard sockets plus multiple extension sizes). I also carried combination wrenches in both SAE and Metric.

I also carried (1) 36" aluminium pipe wrench, (2) 24" steel offset pipe wrenches, (2) 18" steel offset pipe wrenches, (1) channellock 480, (1) channellock 460, (2) channellock 440's, strap wrench, chain wrench, (2) 12" adjustable wrenches, (1) 14" steel pipe wrench, (1) 8" steel pipe wrench.

A lot of that stuff just sits in my outbuilding now that I'm just doing electrical work.

Those 480's came in handy today when I was helping my son change the water pump on his car (hold the pulley while breaking the bolts loose). I really love the name, "Big AZZ" :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I keep a 1/4 and 3/8 inch/metric SK set in the truck. 1/2 drive stuff is on rails in my toolbox along with some hex and torx stuff.


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

In my tool bag with me: 3/8 drive flex head ratchet which can extend to 15" long and a rack of 3/8 to 13/16 sockets. Also a compact 3/8 drive ratchet and extension which is used solely for racking out breakers. Also carry a wrench roll bag with set of combination wrenches and ratcheting flex wrenches both 5/16 to 3/4. In the truck I have a separate bag that comes out as needed and for big jobs: 41pc socket set with 1/4 drive and 3/8 drive. 3/8 and 1/4 drive extensions wobble, straight, all sorts of different lengths. 1/4 drive metric deep sockets, 3/8 drive deep metric sockets. Then all my metric wrenches and stubby wrenches. 

Myself I don't use nut drivers very often. I started out in the game working with my father doing heavy equipment service, never used them. They have their place but when it comes to larger than 1/4" hardware my preference is some kind of wrench or ratchet. The closest thing I have to a nut driver is a little 1/4 drive handle that accepts sockets, the shaft can extend out 12", bought it exclusively for reaching way in and removing 10mm bolts in magnum ds draw out breaker enclosures.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

My favorite socket set!










http://www.craftsman.com/craftsman-...p-00924963000P?prdNo=6&blockNo=6&blockType=G6


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a metrinch socket/wrench set. Its a skinny enough case that you can stick it in a 5 gallon bucket with whatever else you need and hoist it up on the roof.


----------



## MattHelm (Nov 12, 2011)

Anymore, I only buy Williams, Proto, and Wright for sockets and ratchets.

The quality might be overkill, but I like overkill. :thumbsup:


I have some Craftsman for around the house and some Kobalt for loaners.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

In my van - 



















Plus a wrench roll of 4mm right up to 32mm.

In my toolbox -


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Got me some Milwaukee!


----------



## EDDYG415 (Oct 16, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> My favorite socket set! http://www.craftsman.com/craftsman-19-piece-inch-and-metric-universal-socket/p-00924963000P?prdNo=6&blockNo=6&blockType=G6


 Those are the worst sockets ever. They strip way to easy.


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

For regular carry, (or ride along duty) a set like backstay has is perfect.

I've got a somewhat smaller set that is in my work kit that sees regular use, supplemented with a couple of rails of deep sockets and a 15/16" regular. 
http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/backstay-18043/


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a dewalt impact ready deep socket kit that I keep in the truck... it has done everything ive ever needed it for. came with 2 impact 1/4 x 3/8 socket adapters and room to put in a ratchet.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

chewy said:


> In my van -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the wrong extension in the thru set :whistling2:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> looks like the wrong extension in the thru set :whistling2:


No its not.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

chewy said:


> No its not.


Looks like a 1/2" extension. But also says 19mm
Should look like this.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Looks like a 1/2" extension. But also says 19mm
> Should look like this.


Ive been using it as an extension and 19mm is the size of the hex sockets that fit inside it.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Joe, know what you mean at first glance, but the "male" end is not square, it's hex shaped and goes into the ratchet. The "female" end fits onto the socket. The extension is hollow. Maybe that helps.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

KennyW said:


> Joe, know what you mean at first glance, but the "male" end is not square, it's hex shaped and goes into the ratchet. The "female" end fits onto the socket. The extension is hollow. Maybe that helps.


Yeah that's why I questioned it. Jut a bad pic. That's why I posed the one I know


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

FWIW, I've gotten really good service from the Gearwrench brand ratcheting box end wrenches. I haven't been able to destroy one yet.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> FWIW, I've gotten really good service from the Gearwrench brand ratcheting box end wrenches. I haven't been able to destroy one yet.


I think I have the same ones. They are pretty good


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

I've beaten the crap out of a set of Husky ratcheting combination wrenches and the only thing that ever happened was the little direction changing lever broke off of the 7/8" wrench because I was using it as a hammer :whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I had a heck of a long pipe on the 3/4" gearwrench not long ago to remove bolts from a C-face motor, and it didn't strip out. That right there pretty much told me they were good.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

Bought this snap on set last year and really like. Little Expensive but well worth it. Look on ebay for the best deal


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

SK sets from my truck.


----------

